# Vitamin & supplements



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi all,
I am looking for some recommendations on a good not to spendy multi vitamin for my 4 1/2 year old male GSP.

He currently has a front shoulder injury that happened opening weekend of pheasant season. I took him to the vet that monday he gave me some pain meds. I rested him for 2 weeks before taking him on a short hunt and all seemed good. Untill this past weekend when i had a stray but familar female dog in my yard (his girlfriend that shows up every couple of months).And were now back to him limping and every now and again he will freeze up and start yelping. I put him back on the meds and plan on resting him for the remander of the season.

I am looking for a supplment that might help in his recovery. any suggestions? thanks


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

I took it off you are just too fast


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

moderator edit hes not looking for a sermon

Bob

to the original point if the dog responded well to rest the firt time I would do it again only really keep the activity level down.

Keep him on a leash and in a crate for at least 6 weeks then slowly bring him back to normal activity levels over a couple weeks, if he show any lameness back to total rest for another 6 weeks.

I had a brit with a shooulder injury I had to walk on a leash for 6 months to get it healed once. It was no fun for either one of us.

Some vitimin C 1000mg, a glucosamine chondroitin supplement, and 5 or 6 fish oil pills daily is what I would give him. give the supplements with food.

The fish oil can just be given to him ( buy the uncoated ones and cut the first couple with a knife and squeeze the juice out. My dogs love them and they have anti inflammatory properties.

Do not give him aspirin ever.

Rest is the biggest thing on this list


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bobm

Thanks for the reply. Did you ever figure what the injury was with your britt?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

No that dog was so tough she would not react to any manipulation I didn't take her to the vet I was a poor college kid at the time, 1970 :wink: .

She had another 10 years of active hunting after it healed.

If you dont see a full recovery in a couple months I would go to a good vet and have it xrayed, rest if you are very consistant should fix it just go for atleast 4 weeks after he shows no sign of pain to be sure.

I always give them 4 more weeks on the leash after they show no lameness. Its a pain in the butt.

Otherwise you will end up back at square one, that happend twice to me and my brit

good luck


----------



## woolie.222 (Dec 3, 2007)

cccrnr,
My dog is always contained in my yard and my city has a leash law that the other owner is not following so why should i have to neuter my dog.

Bobm,
The xrays will be the next step if i dont see an improvement. thanks again.


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I had a dog that had a ligament tear and glucosamine chondroitin supplement seemed to help. If that is the case the less the dog moves that joint the faster it will heal. I hope it is not more serious than that. Good wishes for you.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

ccccrnr said:


> woolie.222,
> 
> I would agree it isn't fair for you to have to have your dog neutered for being contained in the yard. but life isn't always fair.
> 
> ...


Anyone that so callous they shoot a dog because it was accidentally bred is a sorry POS.


----------

